# 1969 Trunk lid



## Chipper7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Does anyone know when someone will come up with a repop trunk lid for a 1969 GTO? Used ones are hard to find and are in most times not any better than the one I have.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm in the same boat you are. Just got my hood and trunk lid back from the sodablaster, and WOW! I knew there was some filler in the trunk lid, but had no idea what was underneath. Looks like someone beat the crap out of it with a baseball bat, then pulled it out with a slide hammer, then covered it with lots of filler. Also the entire lower edge is full of small rust holes. I am going to try and re-skin it.


----------

